# higher wattage bulbs in mk3 jetta



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

So looking on GAP, I see that they also carry higher wattage bulbs for my car, but they recommend running them straight from the battery with a relay. Has anyone had to do this? has anyone just used them without having to rewire it?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

What kind of bulbs does your car use?


----------



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

55watt going to 75 watt i think


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I meant like "H7", "9004", etc.?


----------



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah 9004, such as the ones sold on GAP


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

If you're going to run higher wattage bulbs it is much better to get a relayed harness and just install the harness (with relays, which allow a more "pure" voltage to get to the lights, resulting in a brighter light output) along with your uprated bulbs. You can get a harness, ready to install, from www.eurowires.net, simply send the information on what you have and pay the guy (he's also on here, as "A2B4Guy"), and wait for your harness to arrive.

I have been buying harnesses from this guy for several years and the product is top notch, and when I say it's plug and play, it really is plug and play.

And if you are the least bit electrically UNinclined, do not attempt to hack up your wiring harness to install relays, electricity+engine compartment+shorted wires=fail (potential to set your car on fire). Leave it to a pro to do it, or bite the bullet and buy the harness.

...and I have Hella ECodes in my car, and run 100W low beam lamps and 130w high beam lamps, and the difference between relayed and non-relayed headlights is astounding. I definitely recommend the harness to anyone desiring a brighter light...


Mike


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I wouldn't run overwattage 9004 bulbs.

This is a little alarmist to me but it does provide some information - and Candlepower and Daniel Stern are reliable sources.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

9004 is the weakest of all halogen headlight bulbs. stock mk3'sare IMO brutal to drive on a dark rainy night, might as well tape a good flashlight to the hood

I run some 'overwatt' bulbs at my own risk. Not tinted blue, but they run 75/85 watt vs the stock 45/55 watt. Its been over a year no issues. They offer only marginal improvement. Clean up the lenses that will help some.

At this point (if your like me) you will want more. So theres a few options:

1)buy e-code dual chamber lights. They offer much better light output (they are stock on euro cars)
2) install axillary driving lights. Keep them aimed properly.
3) Upgrade your 9004 bulbs to a 9007. This is kind of sketchy, some will claim you are murdering puppies on the highway by doing so :screwy: but the nature of the axial vs. transverse filament set up of the two types of bulbs allows for a slightly brighter light with a better spread on the road. It will involve some wire swapping and filing down a tab in the headlamp housing for them to fit.

As for relays, well it depends on the car and the condition of the wiring/connections. In my mk3 I get 13.7 volts at the headlights when they are turned on, and 13.8V at the battery. Relays offered zero improvement. Test your voltage to see if it will help you.


----------

